# ABS/ESP ITT Mark 20 from 99 audi A3 in vw mkII and brakes sticks



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

I have put both motor and ABS unit from a 99 A3 in my car, and have problem that the brakes sticks after I have braked a few times. Then I have to bleed one of the calipers to get the brakes to release.
All calipers are all good, and newly overhauled. Edit: All pipes and hoses are new as well.
Info from vagcom:
vag number: 1j0 907 379 h
soft coding: 13504
component: ABS/EDS 20 IE CAN 0001
Shop# WSC 06435
All sensors are good.
I have tried to alter the code to 03504 (without EDS)
Bled the system as written in ELSA:
But had a error after the 6. run.
Need some help!!!!

_Quote »_Bleeding
→ Display on VAS 5051:
‒ From list -1- select diagnosis function "04 - Basic setting". 
Note:
ABS warning lamp flashes in the course of the following operations.



→ Display on VAS 5051:
1 - Enter display group 
‒ Use keypad -2- to enter "001" for "Display group number 001" and confirm by touching Q key. 



→ Display on VAS 5051:
1 - Basic setting 
2 - Display group 1 
3 - Press and hold pedal ... 
‒ Press pedal firmly and hold in position. 
‒ Pedal sags, hydraulic pump starts up briefly, pedal returns 
Display on VAS 5051:
3 - Release pedal; FR/FL bleed screws OPEN <> 
‒ Release pedal, open front bleed screws. 



‒ Touch s key to switch to display group 002. 
→ Display on VAS 5051:
1 - Basic setting 
2 - Display group 2 
3 - Please wait .. (10 sec.) 
‒ Wait 10 seconds. 
‒ Hydraulic pump starts up briefly 
Display on VAS 5051:
3 - Press pedal 10X; bleed screws CLOSED <> 
‒ Press pedal 10 times, close front bleed screws. 



‒ Touch s key to switch to display group 003. 
→ Display on VAS 5051:
1 - Basic setting 
2 - Display group 3 
3 - Press and hold pedal ... 
‒ Repeat bleeding procedure as described above. 
‒ Touch s key in each case to switch to next highest display group until display group 17 is reached. 



→ Display on VAS 5051:
1 - Basic setting 
2 - Display group 17 
3 - Partial bleeding over ... 
‒ Terminate function "04 - Basic setting" by touching ◂ key. 



→ Display on VAS 5051:
‒ From list -1- select diagnosis function "06 - End of output". 




_Modified by hiawata at 12:19 AM 8-28-2009_


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

BTW its a syncro golf. Any ideas?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: ABS/ESP ITT Mark 20 from 99 audi A3 in vw mkII and brakes sticks (hiawata)*

Here is a thought... but lets answer some ?'s
Quick review: You put an A3 Modulator and modulator ECU in your MKII
1) Does this include A3 abs sensors?
2) Does this include A3 abs sensor pick ups?
3) This mean you still have MKII brake system (caliper's etc)?
Something I would like you to try, pull the modulator's fuse to deativate it, and see if you still have the issue.


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you for some input.
I use mkII sensors, mkII pick up. And all sensors seems to show correct speed in vagcom when driving. One of them was broken and and another had a bad wire. And I had errormessages in vagcom. I repaired the wire and exchanged the broken sensor (another mkII sensor). And the errors are gone from vagcom and the ABS warning light is dark after just a few seconds as normal.
I tried to remove the complete multicontact on the ABS unit, and still had the same problem.
I was not able to encode the engine to the correct code for AWD. Do you think that can be a problem. Didn`t find any correct login code to alter the engine code. The only accepted login code was 01283.
Here is a picture of the unit in car:








Instrument:








Engine:










_Modified by hiawata at 10:06 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (hiawata)*

Just out of curiousity, how do you know that they (speed sensors) are showing the correct speed? Does this car have a VSS in the mission?
I would still like to understand what are the differences if any in abs sensors/pickups are between the A3 and your MK2: reason being if the pickups are different, or the sensor is a different type than the modulator will not function properly, of course it is only tuned for its orginal setup...
Also one other issue with modulator functions, they are also tuned pressure wise to the original setup too... So you may also want to compare caliper piston area and effective disk radius (you can compare over all diameter should be fine)... trying to use another's vehicles modulator is not always the easiest thing to do, especially if you want it to function good enough to use.
Also: when you removed the "multicontact", you basically took off the harness to the modulator?
After this your calipers didn't drag until you applied the brakes again?
I'm not up on my vw/audi AWD systems, are there sensors on the RR diff?
For some functions of (generic) VSA, EBD, TCS will use RR diff info.... normally when your brakes are dragging, its not an ABS issue, the only functions that apply brakes are the previous generic functions which I mentioned.

Sweet setup, I like pics, it always makes the thread more interesting.


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_Just out of curiousity, how do you know that they (speed sensors) are showing the correct speed? Does this car have a VSS in the mission?
I would still like to understand what are the differences if any in abs sensors/pickups are between the A3 and your MK2: reason being if the pickups are different, or the sensor is a different type than the modulator will not function properly, of course it is only tuned for its orginal setup...
Also one other issue with modulator functions, they are also tuned pressure wise to the original setup too... So you may also want to compare caliper piston area and effective disk radius (you can compare over all diameter should be fine)... trying to use another's vehicles modulator is not always the easiest thing to do, especially if you want it to function good enough to use.
Also: when you removed the "multicontact", you basically took off the harness to the modulator?
After this your calipers didn't drag until you applied the brakes again?
I'm not up on my vw/audi AWD systems, are there sensors on the RR diff?
For some functions of (generic) VSA, EBD, TCS will use RR diff info.... normally when your brakes are dragging, its not an ABS issue, the only functions that apply brakes are the previous generic functions which I mentioned.

Sweet setup, I like pics, it always makes the thread more interesting.

I don`t know that the speedsensors are showing correct speed, but showing same speed om all wheels when running strait foreward.
The sensor/ pickups are as I can see in the documets ratet between about 1kohm to 1,5kohm on A3 and 800 ohm 1400ohm on G2. They are both just a coil. And I believe that as long as there is no error it shouldn`t be a problem using G2 pickups.
Brake disk size is 280mm in G2 and 312 mm on A3. Calipersize I don`t know. Griling 54 on G2.
Yes I removed the harness to the modulator. And it was no difference. I drove for a few minutes and applied the brake a few times, and then the calipers dragged again.
I have no sensors in my rear diff. I`m running with syncro for the moment. Only haldex have sensors, and are using CAN bus to communicate with motronic, and abs.
I think I`ll just remove the ABS and use the car without any ABS


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (hiawata)*

Perhaps you just have a brake issue non related to the modulator/abs swap. 
My reasoning: When the modulator is fully disengauged (harness removed) it has no control over your brake pressure. 
Are all of the brakes dragging or is it specific FR or RR?
What you can do is put a pressure gauge at the end of your brake hoses and see if the line pressure drops after releasing the brake...
This should alteast give you an idea if it is a line issue holding pressure, or if it is actually a caliper that is dragging by itself. 
Of course I think this is non related, but even though your wheel speed sensors are similar in resistance doesn't mean the system will work correctly. The reason is the pickup # of pulsars is what the modulator is tuned to understand, since all ABS/VSA etc function are based on wheel speed, its initial programming will not work correctly with another pulsar gear with a different number of pickups. Of course all wheels will read the same speed, because all of the sensors are the same and than the FR and RR # of pulsars are most likely the same.


----------

